# Dedicated home theater setup



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

Sources presently are a Panasonic BD30 and Scientific Atlanta SA8300HD. An Oppo BDP-83 is in its box waiting to replace the BD30.

Projector is <cough, cough> a Sony VPL-HS20. Screen is SMX 100" wide 2.35:1. Video processor is DVDO VP50 Pro.

Pre/pro is Onkyo 885. Main amp is ATI 2007. And 8-channel balanced snake connects the 885 in the rear to the ATI and sub amp in the front.

LCR speakers are M&K S-150, surrounds are M&K SS-150 (configured as dipole) and rear surrounds are M&K SS-150 (configured as monopole). Subs - four - placed in pairs, one pair behind false screen wall and the other pair in the rear of the room. They are Hsu TN-1220HO each pair powered by the Hsu amp. 

Outboard subwoofer equalization is SVS AS-EQ1, and an Audyssey Pro calibration has been performed on the system.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like some nice gear!..some pics would be nice..


----------



## pepar (May 30, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Sounds like some nice gear!..some pics would be nice..


A thread for that somewhere I'd guess? This one said to not post pics.

Jeff


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You can start a thread in Home Theater Design and Construction or just post your pics in Home theater Gallery..


----------

